# Laparoscopic Repair of Perforated Duodenal Ulcer



## kjstearns (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm hoping that someone can help me out....
I am being told to use 44602, but I do not agree with that and think 44238 (unlisted laparoscopy procedure) is more appropriate.

Thoughts???

Thanks in advance,
Kirsten, CPC


----------



## JJackson506 (Feb 9, 2012)

44602 - _Suture of small intestine (enterorrhaphy) for perforated ulcer, diverticulum, wound, injury or rupture; single perforation_, is an open procedure and you are correct would not be appropriate for a laproscopic procedure. The best code would be the 44238 _Unlisted laparoscopy procedure, intestine (except rectum)_.


----------

